# ordering my turbo parts...makin sure im ok



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whew...i finally started ordering my turbo shit...so heres what i either have or have ordered, or am planning to....tell me what you think

-turbo-either t25 or a small t3...cant find a t28 anywhere!!
-protech manifold, coated...
-streetimports fmic
-dsm blow off valve
-all mandrel bent aluminum piping ( if anyone knows how many 90's and 45's i need, please tell me!!!
-apexi safc
-DO I NEED A FUEL PUMP IF I WANNA USE STICK INJECTORS, OR SHOULD I KEEP THE STOCK FUEL PUMP AND GET 370'S?
-all the gaskets, 2 flanges, ss line, filter, vacuum lines and maf adaptor still have to be ordered...
- i already have a T hookup on my block because i already have an autometer oil pressure gauge, so i dont have to tap the oil pan...
CAN EVERYONE LOOK OVER IT AND TELL ME WHAT I MAY HAVE FORGOTTEN?
THANKS ALOT!!!!!!!

TOMMY


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

You can't really use stock injectors. Leave your stock fuel pump in - its fine to at least 233 whp, as demonstrated by NPM. Then, 370cc injectors and a JWT ECU or emanage to run them. If you go JWT, you might as well get a 240sx MAF at the same time and get teh ecu setup for that too. Search on MAF - there's a specifc year and model number you need. I've got one in my garage and can look it up if you can't find it. And you can't find a t28 on SR20forums.com? There's usually lots floating around.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the jwt is alot of time and money that i dont have...most of all, the time part...4-6 weeks? nooooo....so i guess ill get the 370's and go from there...because the safc is the only way i think i can go with the time i have and the budget im on.... any more suggestions?


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Ummmm. Your stock ECU will be expecting the standard 200cc injectors (or whatever they are). It will be sending a duty cycle signal to 370's, though, meaning that you will be running 54% rich (200/370=.54, if I've got those CC numbers right). So, you do realize you'll be trying to use the S-AFC to lean out your entire curve by 50%, right? I don't know if the AFC is capable of that level of adjustment, and even if it is, there's no way you'll ever be able to tune it to a decent A/F ratio with out spending so much time on the dyno that you could've just gotten the JWT ECU to begin with.

The main problem is: Your ECU is sending out signals based on WRONG info, ie. the flow rate of your injectors. The AFC is designed to let you fiddle around with minor adjustments to an otherwise CORRECT setup - the AFC is not intended to deliver the functionality of a standalone and let you change injectors. So, use the AFC if your turbo setup runs too rich down low, and you want to lean out by 10% - DON'T use the AFC to adjust for the fact that you are using incorrect injectors. So, in theory, you could keep your stock injectors in, run low boost, and use the AFC to fix up the curve, but IIRC the stock injectors are close to maxed out as is.

Anyone else care to step in and either correct me or back me up? Notanotherhonda - this isn't a rant or anything, so don't think I'm taking shots at you - just trying to avert a potentially bad situation.

Oh, and I'm sure you can get a GA ecu for under $50 on the board and send that to JWT. Bottom line is that a JWT ECU or eManage costs less than an AFC and a blown motor.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

FYI: T28 for sale:
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=519451#post519451


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whew...i finally started ordering my turbo shit...so heres what i either have or have ordered, or am planning to....tell me what you think
> 
> -turbo-either t25 or a small t3...cant find a t28 anywhere!!
> -protech manifold, coated...
> ...


Protech Manifold will not hold a T3 unless you have it custom made, flanged for a T2 exhaust housing. 

You WILL have to tap your oil pan for the oil return line, the supply comes from the sender. 

Find a cheap ecu and send it off. JWT is the easy way to go.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Protech Manifold will not hold a T3 unless you have it custom made, flanged for a T2 exhaust housing.
> 
> .



every protech manifold is custom made, and you mean he'd need a T3 flange for it. That's not a hard thing to get done


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I would suggest T3... or get a T28, and put a T4 compressor wheel in.. talk about quick massive boost.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> every protech manifold is custom made, and you mean he'd need a T3 flange for it. That's not a hard thing to get done


I meant what I typed, in that i was assuming they were all flanged for a T2 exhaust housing. Since they are all one off my point about the T3 flange issue is moot.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wes said:


> I meant what I typed, in that i was assuming they were all flanged for a T2 exhaust housing. Since they are all one off my point about the T3 flange issue is moot.


i believe the T3 and T2 turbo inlet is the exact same thing... just different sized wheels and housings.. the flange should be the same


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> i believe the T3 and T2 turbo inlet is the exact same thing... just different sized wheels and housings.. the flange should be the same


they aren't.


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

If you need any flanges, or any parts there is a good shop that carrys alot of turbo flanges or custom flanges. check my sig


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whew...i finally started ordering my turbo shit...so heres what i either have or have ordered, or am planning to....tell me what you think
> 
> -turbo-either t25 or a small t3...cant find a t28 anywhere!!
> -protech manifold, coated...
> ...


1. The protech comes std. for a T3/T04 HT.
2. Bigger injectors.
3. Walbro FP.
4. Cobra MAF
5. 3" Downpipe.
6. A hole in your DE block.
7. Water/Oil lines.
8. DET ECU/JWT ECU or any other fuel managment.
9. New clutch and PP.
10. complete 3" exhaust.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> 1. The protech comes std. for a T3/T04 HT.
> 2. Bigger injectors.
> 3. Walbro FP.
> 4. Cobra MAF
> ...



the protech for the GA16 does NOT come standard for that.

RE-read what engine he has buddy, and then proceed to change your list.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Find a cheap ecu and send it off. JWT is the easy way to go.


very true! find a ecu at a local junk yard and send it off for programming. not only does the JWT ecu control fuel, but it also controls ignition timing  you need the proper ignition timing to control cylinder pressures and keep the motor running reliably. also, just plug the JWT ecu in and away you go....assuming everything else if hooked up right.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Man*



chimmike said:


> the protech for the GA16 does NOT come standard for that.
> 
> RE-read what engine he has buddy, and then proceed to change your list.


Mike, this is not a personal slam but I have to ask this. When someone has something wrong, why do you ALWAYS come at people this way? As if because they are wrong you feel the need to point it out in a rather curt manner.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey wes, do you know ( or anyone else know) about the downsides of takin off the egr tube? when im ordering my protech manifold, im prolly gonna have to either lose the egr tube or get a new one made...if i cap it off, does it really mess up perfoemance and gas mileage? i know chimmike says his is capped off and i neevr hear him complaining ( well, not about the egr tube anyways haha) jk mikey 
thanks
tommy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hey wes, do you know ( or anyone else know) about the downsides of takin off the egr tube? when im ordering my protech manifold, im prolly gonna have to either lose the egr tube or get a new one made...if i cap it off, does it really mess up perfoemance and gas mileage? i know chimmike says his is capped off and i neevr hear him complaining ( well, not about the egr tube anyways haha) jk mikey
> thanks
> tommy


Doesn't really effect anything... Smooth idle... TINY more power... I blocked off the vacuum for the egr system so in essence it isn't functioning either...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

only reason I blocked off the EGR was, well, I didn't get the EGR flange made on the manifold, LOL


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

when i had my egr off, it took damn near 50 miles a tank off my gas mileage... but that was with the NA headers, and intake..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> when i had my egr off, it took damn near 50 miles a tank off my gas mileage... but that was with the NA headers, and intake..


Well I guess it can effect mileage, bbut I don;t think you will notice with the turbo because you will be boostin and it will be suckin down fuel anyway... 

I'm a fan of running with everything on, which is why I went with an OEM cat, and opted to use the O2 and EGR. Besides that CEL would BOTHER the crap out of me. I have ran 14 PSI on my setup already and there are no problems thus far! Well except the tires breaking loose at the top of second gear pretty violently. Muahahahaha.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, talk about sucking down fuel! LOL

what size wheels/tires you running Wes?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...so when i order my manifold next week, can i tell bruce to add a bung for the 02 sensor in the MANIFOLD, or should i add in the 02 sensor on the downpipe? thanks
tommy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no no no, not the manifold! That sucker will MELT an o2 sensor, lol.

a bung will be welded in the downpipe


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yeah, talk about sucking down fuel! LOL
> 
> what size wheels/tires you running Wes?


205 55 14 Kumho Victoracer r compounds.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

CarloSR said:


> 1. The protech comes std. for a T3/T04 HT.
> 2. Bigger injectors.
> 3. Walbro FP.
> 4. Cobra MAF
> ...



Do you know anyone out there that can make a custom 3"inch downpipe for the ga


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dbigdaddypump said:


> Do you know anyone out there that can make a custom 3"inch downpipe for the ga


i dont think a 3" dp can clear the alternator...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont think a 3" dp can clear the alternator...


That will depend on manifold design and turbo placement. 

ProTech will make one for the right price I'm sure. Give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn this thread is old...not only have i ordered all th eparts for my turbo, but they are already here, and some ar ein my car already...haha


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

Ive ordered already for my turbo setup, T28,370cc injectors, 240 maf, my gauges but still undesided on the Ic kit and the manifold......


----------

